
I Determined My Health KPIs by Analyzing the Leading Causes of Death - andygcook
https://www.sachinrekhi.com/how-i-determined-my-health-kpis-by-analyzing-the-leading-causes-of-death
======
RA_Fisher
This is a great breakdown of risk factors. It's smart to focus on the riskiest
factors.

